# How to increase graphics card memory?



## apple_grew (Mar 8, 2005)

I have Compaq Presario 5000F1 P3 667MHz 128 MB SDRAM. Win 98SE
Onboard graphics chipset - Intel 180e.
It currently has 2MB reserved for it in the RAM. (Curiously Win XP Pro shows it has 32MB reserved for it.)

Is there a way to increase this to say 64 MB. And why on Earth does Win XP shows 32MB?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 8, 2005)

hmm go to bios and change it..


----------



## apple_grew (Mar 8, 2005)

Bios in my PC has nooooooo.... such options. My PC's BIOS has very little things to mess with.


----------



## theraven (Mar 8, 2005)

Y-O-U C-A-N-N-O-T I-N-C-R-E-A-S-E O-N-B-O-A-R-D G-R-A-P-H-I-C M-E-M-O-R-Y

search for the current runnin topic which is similar to ur query


----------



## allindrome (Mar 9, 2005)

I suppose that you can dedicate a maximum of 32Mb of your external memory for your onboard graphics for the 810 from the bios.


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Mar 9, 2005)

yes! on-board graphics memory cant be changed but as far as i know ur RAM can be devoted to this task ..i mean U can use a portion or some frames of RAM for these graphics information....... this option is limited to a few M/b(s) I'm saying this bcz my frd also has a compaq PC .. & he says .. he can change its graphics memory to 32 MB & even 64 MB ... 

But as theraven said U cant do tht ... just confirm this thing abt ur M/B .. & i'll confirm it from my frd too ..


----------



## amitsaudy (Mar 10, 2005)

You can increase your shared system memory for graphics through the bios.
Or rather buy a new 128/256 mb agp card ,they r going very cheap


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey apple_grew
Why aren't U obeying the rules of the FORUM?
There has already been a similar thread in the foorum. Check that out first.


----------



## apple_grew (Mar 13, 2005)

I am not disobeying forum rule because I want to. I have still not found out a search tool which can list links to messages postings releated to my queires. There are lot of messages. On slow connections like mine its tough.

Bye the way does anyone share my dial-up problem? I use dial-up to connect to BSNL ISP.  My internet connection always everytime  disconnect after every 18-20 mins of surfing. I have put off auto disconnect  in windows.  This problem remains as in in both Win 98SE & XP Pro. This did not happen a year before.


----------

